# Advantage Arms vs. Ceiner .22 kits



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

Please chime in here if you have or have experience with either of these conversions. I am particularly interested in problems and reliability. The Ceiner is about $100 cheaper. Different degree of quality?


----------

